# Age, culture, everything ...



## Robaire

Hi. I was married a year ago to a young lady in Africa. I'm Canadian. I was visiting as a tourist. 
She is 23, and I'm 68. Now that will set a lot of you off to laughing and I'm ok with that. I'm laughing too. See? 

We had a good year together. But recently the road got rocky. I think I can actually be THE IDEAL HUSBAND. 

I mean if I believe it it can be so. Right. 
Do you need any other details? Comments welcome. 

Ps. She has been rather frustrated by not being able to travel to many places on her African passport. Very limited in places we can go together. This has been a source of embarrassment to her. By contrast I get to go everywhere. But her income is way up now since we met. That makes her situation more tolerable.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Good for you getting with a woman that could be your granddaughter, lol. I can't imagine what a 23 and 68 yo talk about. 


What has gotten rocky lately?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

BigDaddyNY said:


> Good for you getting with a woman that could be your granddaughter, lol. I can't imagine what a 23 and 68 yo talk about.
> 
> 
> What has gotten rocky lately?


I don't think he married her for her winning personality...


----------



## Andy1001

At your age you’re better to be smelling perfume than liniment.


----------



## D0nnivain

What advice are you seeking? 

This May / December international romance seems unlikely at best. 

Not sure how you will be an ideal husband. At almost 70 are you really going to give this 23 year old child bride a baby & a lifetime of happiness. Odds are you will dead before she's 30. If you aren't gone from this world she will be playing nursemaid to you. How is that ideal for her? 

If you want to help her, maybe you need an immigration lawyer rather than a message board so you can get her a passport that will enable her to travel.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

D0nnivain said:


> What advice are you seeking?
> 
> This May / December international romance seems unlikely at best.
> 
> Not sure how you will be an ideal husband. At almost 70 are you really going to give this 23 year old child bride a baby & a lifetime of happiness. Odds are you will dead before she's 30. If you aren't gone from this world she will be playing nursemaid to you. How is that ideal for her?
> 
> If you want to help her, maybe you need an immigration lawyer rather than a message board so you can get her a passport that will enable her to travel.


He obviously offers her something whether it's a VISA or money. Lets be real, she ain't with him for love and neither is he. This likely could end very bad for him. He might as well enjoy it before then.

Not sure really what he is asking either.


----------



## Enigma32

Not sure what your question is here. As for people laughing, don't sweat them. I married a girl from overseas too and I have heard it all now. People always like to crap on someone who is different.


----------



## Robaire

Well, thank you for your observations. I liken this to Abraham who fathered a child when he was 99 and his wife was in her 70's... They both laughed at the absurdity of it. At least that is a legend that sits in many churches and Mosques. 

Why limit ourselves by chronological age? I see some comments here as being unfortunately conditioned by societal limitations. 

On the other hand, what's more important, money or beauty? Or is a sense of destiny more important than both? 

Truly we are unaware of our limitless potentials. We walk and talk as though some law is limiting us but no such law exists. 

She is now feeling some freedom. She hadn't had this before. Maybe never had this kind of control over her future. I helped her but she did it too. I'm watching it and looking at the play of God being enacted for the good of all. 

Sorry, but transcendent metaphysics comes easy to me .....


----------



## Robaire

Yes a visa is a big part of it. Africa is dirt poor. Europe likes it that way. She stepped into a bigger world. Good for her. Good for her ambition. In her shoes I would do the same. I'm proud of her for stepping up and out of a poor lifestyle. Will she be a jet setter? I don't know. What will she do? Will she have a child? I don't know. But I helped her gain a lot of freedom and I'm happy for that. I'm happy for her success.


----------



## Diana7

Enigma32 said:


> Not sure what your question is here. As for people laughing, don't sweat them. I married a girl from overseas too and I have heard it all now. People always like to crap on someone who is different.


Maybe it was the massive age difference rather than marrying someone from another country he was referring to.


----------



## Diana7

Robaire said:


> Yes a visa is a big part of it. Africa is dirt poor. Europe likes it that way. She stepped into a bigger world. Good for her. Good for her ambition. In her shoes I would do the same. I'm proud of her for stepping up and out of a poor lifestyle. Will she be a jet setter? I don't know. What will she do? Will she have a child? I don't know. But I helped her gain a lot of freedom and I'm happy for that. I'm happy for her success.


So does she want to come to your country to live?


----------



## Diana7

Robaire said:


> Well, thank you for your observations. I liken this to Abraham who fathered a child when he was 99 and his wife was in her 70's... They both laughed at the absurdity of it. At least that is a legend that sits in many churches and Mosques.
> 
> Why limit ourselves by chronological age? I see some comments here as being unfortunately conditioned by societal limitations.
> 
> On the other hand, what's more important, money or beauty? Or is a sense of destiny more important than both?
> 
> Truly we are unaware of our limitless potentials. We walk and talk as though some law is limiting us but no such law exists.
> 
> She is now feeling some freedom. She hadn't had this before. Maybe never had this kind of control over her future. I helped her but she did it too. I'm watching it and looking at the play of God being enacted for the good of all.
> 
> Sorry, but transcendent metaphysics comes easy to me .....


In Abraham's case they were both old.


----------



## Rob_1

Robaire said:


> I liken this to Abraham who fathered a child when he was 99 and his wife was in her 70's...


Keep deluding yourself. Basically, she married you to get out. The end result "guarantee" will be, she leaving you as soon as she's all set for the hot around her age dude, or you dying before she's had all her ducks in a row; which would be a windfall for her.


----------



## jsmart

She’s 23 and you’re 68? I’m sorry but that is sick. Have you ever heard of the half your age plus 7 years rule, to avoid being seen as a perv? To me, even that rule is too lenient. There’s no way you can be a good husband to her. She needs more than just a good provider. And I’m not inferring anything about your prowess. You both need companionship that you can relate to. That age spread is WAY to much.


----------



## SpartaMe

Robaire said:


> Hi. I was married a year ago to a young lady in Africa. I'm Canadian. I was visiting as a tourist.
> She is 23, and I'm 68. Now that will set a lot of you off to laughing and I'm ok with that. I'm laughing too. See?
> 
> We had a good year together. But recently the road got rocky. I think I can actually be THE IDEAL HUSBAND.
> 
> I mean if I believe it it can be so. Right.
> Do you need any other details? Comments welcome.
> 
> Ps. She has been rather frustrated by not being able to travel to many places on her African passport. Very limited in places we can go together. This has been a source of embarrassment to her. By contrast I get to go everywhere. But her income is way up now since we met. That makes her situation more tolerable.


It's understandable that your wife may be frustrated with the limitations of her passport, but it's important to remember that every country has its own rules and regulations when it comes to travel. It's not uncommon for some countries to have more restrictive travel policies for certain citizens.

In terms of your relationship, it's important to focus on open and honest communication. If you and your wife are experiencing challenges, it's important to address them head-on and work together to find solutions. It's also important to remember that every relationship has ups and downs, and it's important to support each other and work through any difficulties together. Overall, it's important to keep an open mind and approach your relationship with empathy and understanding.


----------



## so_sweet

Robaire said:


> Why limit ourselves by chronological age?


I agree--Why didn't you pursue a woman 45 years older than you rather than 45 years younger?


Robaire said:


> She stepped into a bigger world. Good for her. Good for her ambition. In her shoes I would do the same. I'm proud of her for stepping up and out of a poor lifestyle.


Oh, give me a break. She didn't step up and out of a poor lifestyle by herself. She married a man for a meal ticket. There's a difference.


----------



## RandomDude

Robaire said:


> Hi. I was married a year ago to a young lady in Africa. I'm Canadian. I was visiting as a tourist.
> She is 23, and I'm 68. Now that will set a lot of you off to laughing and I'm ok with that. I'm laughing too. See?
> 
> We had a good year together. But recently the road got rocky. I think I can actually be THE IDEAL HUSBAND.
> 
> I mean if I believe it it can be so. Right.
> Do you need any other details? Comments welcome.
> 
> Ps. She has been rather frustrated by not being able to travel to many places on her African passport. Very limited in places we can go together. This has been a source of embarrassment to her. By contrast I get to go everywhere. But her income is way up now since we met. That makes her situation more tolerable.


Wow. And they call me a cradle robber.

With that age difference you can call me a rookie. Just wow


----------

